# Alla spina wine in Rome?



## GigiB (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi All! 
My friend was telling me the other day about alla spina wine or wine you can buy on tap at stores, bars, etc. I am dying to see and try this but when I asked her where I could go to get this she said "oh just stores." That was not very helpful. Does anyone know where I could go and buy some of this? I live near the Colosseum if that helps as a reference for the closest places.

Also! Does anyone know where I can get honey made locally? It helps with allergy season!

Thanks!
Gretchen


----------



## Flyer_71 (Feb 20, 2012)

*Wine*

Hi Gretchen,
when it comes to wine, you can find "alla spina", better to say "sfuso" in Castroni that is a chain of deli stores. There's one right outside Piazza del Popolo. They have honey too. Another option is Naturasì, a bio oriented supermarket that has a few locations scattered around the city.


----------

